# Yarn shops in England



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello - I am retiring in May 2014 and my husband retired in November 2013. To celebrate our freedom, we are planning a trip to England from June 7 to June 24 this year. One of the things we love to do is explore quaint villages and pretty little shops. Our trip with start near Bath, Bristol to Cotswolds and ending in London. Would all our UK buddies to give me suggestions for some interesting knitting stores to visit, knitting mills, or knitting clearance shops anywhere in and around our destinations. I am so looking forward to going back to England. It has been more than 10 years since we last visited and then it was only a week in London. Please help me make sure that I visit all the quaint shoppes in the area.

Thank you in advance for sharing your favourite LYS.

See you soon .....
Dawn


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I went to a cute little yarn shop in Bath when I was there in May, 2012. Bought some nice sock yarn. But a local will have to tell you how/where to find it. Our local guide told me. Have a blast.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

raisedontherock said:


> Hello - I am retiring in May 2014 and my husband retired in November 2013. To celebrate our freedom, we are planning a trip to England from June 7 to June 24 this year. One of the things we love to do is explore quaint villages and pretty little shops. Our trip with start near Bath, Bristol to Cotswolds and ending in London. Would all our UK buddies to give me suggestions for some interesting knitting stores to visit, knitting mills, or knitting clearance shops anywhere in and around our destinations. I am so looking forward to going back to England. It has been more than 10 years since we last visited and then it was only a week in London. Please help me make sure that I visit all the quaint shoppes in the area.
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your favourite LYS.
> 
> ...


I am not going to be any help with shops but just want to say, you need to go to Bourton on the Water in the Cotswolds.
We went there, quite by chance, back in 1995 and found it very pretty village with lots to see and do.
There is a fabulous Motor Museum which is worth visiting even if you are not interested in cars.
A great pub called the Parrot and Alligator where they served beautiful meals.

There is also a miniature village which my mum, who was a shorty, enjoyed because it made her feel tall for a change.

Bath is awe inspiring, especially the Roman Bath House which is not very pretty to look at but amazing because of how old it is and how clever the Romans were.

We also went to Brighton which is also a very cool place to visit.

My daughter lives in the Dordogne region of France so if by any chance you are popping across the channel, I know there is a lovely old fashioned wool shop in a village near where she lives.
I made several visits when I was visiting with my daughter 3 yrs ago.

Hope you have a fabulous trip.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

There is a wool shop in Broadway in the Cotswolds, the type you are looking for but hate to burst your bubble but yarn shops are very few and far between in England now.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

I have heard this is quite interesting.

http://www.iknit.org.uk/index.html

It is in Waterloo, London. Details and maps are on the site. When I lived in London there was a lovely yarn shop in Waterloo that I visited quite regularly when my children were small. Just like one knitter has said, sadly yarn shops are thin on the ground here. We used to have them in every town.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> I have heard this is quite interesting.
> 
> http://www.iknit.org.uk/index.html
> 
> It is in Waterloo, London. Details and maps are on the site. When I lived in London there was a lovely yarn shop in Waterloo that I visited quite regularly when my children were small. Just like one knitter has said, sadly yarn shops are thin on the ground here. We used to have them in every town.


Julian is right, this is a good place to visit. I have been there several times and will be going again soon.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Bath's got a number of wool shops you can check their web sites
www.greatbritishyarns.co.uk/Studio
http://www.woolbath.co.uk/

Hope you have a good time


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you want a day out in a yarn barn try Black Sheep Wools Ltd

Warehouse Studios
Glaziers Lane, Culcheth
Warrington
Cheshire
WA3 4AQ

They also sell on line and on e bay they run activities at the barn too.
I've yet to go but want to.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

As is mentioned in another post you must go to Bourton on the Water, it is very quaint, but an added bonus is if you go up the side street from the middle of the village there is a shop which sells yarns kits and small haberdashery items. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

raisedontherock said:


> Hello - I am retiring in May 2014 and my husband retired in November 2013. To celebrate our freedom, we are planning a trip to England from June 7 to June 24 this year. One of the things we love to do is explore quaint villages and pretty little shops. Our trip with start near Bath, Bristol to Cotswolds and ending in London. Would all our UK buddies to give me suggestions for some interesting knitting stores to visit, knitting mills, or knitting clearance shops anywhere in and around our destinations. I am so looking forward to going back to England. It has been more than 10 years since we last visited and then it was only a week in London. Please help me make sure that I visit all the quaint shoppes in the area.
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your favourite LYS.
> 
> ...


Just a thought Dawn, in case you would have any interest in visiting our Heritage in England as there is so much History to enjoy would you be interest in a visitors pass for the 14 days you are touring. A cheap way of seeing so much.

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/article-1356393238809/

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/daysout/overseas-visitor-pass/overseas-visitor-pass/

There are so many places to see and a £100 for the both of you would allow you to see so much. When we visit America it costs us nearly that much just to go in Busch gardens. We are going to Sarasota in May. Enjoy your visit.

If you need any more information please feel to ask.

Love
Pauline


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

raisedontherock said:


> Hello - I am retiring in May 2014 and my husband retired in November 2013. To celebrate our freedom, we are planning a trip to England from June 7 to June 24 this year. One of the things we love to do is explore quaint villages and pretty little shops. Our trip with start near Bath, Bristol to Cotswolds and ending in London. Would all our UK buddies to give me suggestions for some interesting knitting stores to visit, knitting mills, or knitting clearance shops anywhere in and around our destinations. I am so looking forward to going back to England. It has been more than 10 years since we last visited and then it was only a week in London. Please help me make sure that I visit all the quaint shoppes in the area.
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your favourite LYS.
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn, your visit here to England sounds fantastic! 
The Cotwalds Villages ...Evesham, & here in Warwick -Kenilworth -Royal Leamington Spa mostly have lovely quaint Yarn & Wool shops!..... Leamington Spa has a discount yarn warehouse! We have aWonderful Castle to visit here in Warwick, Shakespeare's Stratford on Avon is next door to us! If you do manage to get this way! Warwick has a Yarn shop & sewing shop next door ..... Right in the Market square, you can google the other area,s which will show the shops etc! 
Hope you have a wonderful time! Xx


----------



## Jancia (Apr 29, 2013)

Coteswold Woolen Weavers , in the Filkins - that's a must to go to, see their web site. In Burford there is Burford Needlecraft. In Gloucester there's Miju Wools, Cheltenham has Budget Wools and the Sewing Box. Cirencester has Ashley's Wools and Three Sheep Wools.


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

A great one in London is Loop. Here is a link to their blog and on the left hand side is directions to their shop. It isn't big but they have very different yarns and lovely ladies to chat to. There are some other lovely shops as it is down a little lane of shops. Great to explore. 
http://www.loopknitlounge.com


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

OOh what a great way to start your retirement. If you're down here in the west country, you must visit Uffculme woollen mill. Here's a link to their web site.
http://www.coldharbourmill.org.uk/
Then on to the Drewe Arms at Broadhembury for a pint! PM me if you think you might actually get there. I'll pop over and say hello


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

If you are anywhere near Bristol there is a great shop called Get Knitted in the Brislington area of Bristol. They do have a website.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who took time to make suggestions. We will be in Portsmouth, Bristol, Bath, Cornwall, Southern Wales and then London in late July, early August. A lot of time in Sussex will be spent researching for a book we're writing, but I also want to look for yarn shops. Due to international flying, I'm thinking of taking a pattern and buying yarn and needles after I get there, unless they are a lot more expensive than US. Maybe I'll take up arm knitting!!! ;-)


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Thanks to everyone who took time to make suggestions. We will be in Portsmouth, Bristol, Bath, Cornwall, Southern Wales and then London in late July, early August. A lot of time in Sussex will be spent researching for a book we're writing, but I also want to look for yarn shops. Due to international flying, I'm thinking of taking a pattern and buying yarn and needles after I get there, unless they are a lot more expensive than US. Maybe I'll take up arm knitting!!! ;-)


Chichester Sussex! Just up the road from Portsmouth..... Has a wonderful shopping centre steeped in History, and has yarn shop, and also one of the larger stores their sells yarns & haberdashery!
Also you might like to check out some of the Charity shops you,ll find in most towns etc ( like your thrift stores) ...... You,ll find knitting patterns pins as yarn!.... Shops such as Cancer research! Heart Foundation, air Ambulance, to name a few! Proceeds from sales are donated to these worthy causes! Xx


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

In researching for my upcoming motorhome trip thru the UK I found an organization specifically for US visitors called the Royal Oak Foundation. It cost $95 (dollars, not pounds) for the membership (tax-deductible). They send you a membership card and lots of information. You get free admission to the National Trust properties. Check out their web site. http://www.royal-oak.org


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

christine 47 said:


> There is a wool shop in Broadway in the Cotswolds, the type you are looking for but hate to burst your bubble but yarn shops are very few and far between in England now.


I agree, not many wool shops, often have to resort to Hobbycraft! Yikes! Have heard of the place in L/Spa but have never been there. Is it any good? Anywhere in the Cotswolds is lovely - beautiful villages, good pubs. Never heard of the Alligator pub, must look up that one!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

easyonly said:


> In researching for my upcoming motorhome trip thru the UK I found an organization specifically for US visitors called the Royal Oak Foundation. It cost $95 (dollars, not pounds) for the membership (tax-deductible). They send you a membership card and lots of information. You get free admission to the National Trust properties. Check out their web site. http://www.royal-oak.org


This is cheaper than joining National Trust in UK! Might just have to try it myself! Is that for both of you?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> I agree, not many wool shops, often have to resort to Hobbycraft! Yikes! Have heard of the place in L/Spa but have never been there. Is it any good? Anywhere in the Cotswolds is lovely - beautiful villages, good pubs. Never heard of the Alligator pub, must look up that one!


L/Spa ...... Wool Warehouse is on F/B .....
. Online shop ... www.woolwarehouse.co.uk
Not used myself, but everyone who has say its excellent! One of My elderly friends knits socks, she said the sock yarn brilliant lot cheaper! 
Hope this helps! x :thumbup:


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree Bourton on the water is lovely but I think the most beautiful village in the Cotswolds is Lower Slaughter. Strange name I know but we just fell in love with it. Do try to see it if you can


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

Should have added I am not sure that there are any shops there at all


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

Portsmouth is my home town - I still have family so visit often and my DH is a Pompey season ticket holder (well someone has to do it!!) There is loads to do and see there.

If you get a chance try to get to the Roman Palace at Fishbourne (not far from Chichester) it has one of the finest mosaics in Britain.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your comments and suggestions. I hadn't thought of the thrift shops - we often to visit Oxfam but will look for the others. Yes, Fishbourne Palace is already definitely on the itinerary. I'm trying to organize a mosaics class for our medieval group so want to inspire them with lots of pictures. I'm quite excited now to spend time in the Cotswalds. We've been to bath and Hay on Wye (sp?) but that's as far west as we've ever been. Will check out the Royal Oak Foundation. We'd planned to buy a National Trust pass, anyway.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

I've seen the mosaic at Fishbourne. Sounds like you are planning a great trip! Most people I know just seem to go to London and Stratford on Avon and I tell them they should explore more of the countryside. I grew up in England ( Lake District and Dorset) but married a Canadian and now live in Calgary, Alberta. The post mentioning Lower Slaughter reminded me of a place name near Worcester called Upton Snodsbury. I always wondered how it got its name !!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Google has no suggestions of how it got its name - just that it used to be several villages, Upton and Snodbury. Pictures of it are pretty.

We have only 2 weeks this time, plus a week in London for the convention and a bit of study at the British Museum.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

On the same theme, does anyone know of knitting/yarn shops in Sunderland,or Durham. I know about the knitting stall in the covered market, in Durham, but it seems to me there are two branches of a yarn shop in or near Sunderland.Does anyone know these shops?


----------



## JosephineB43 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

